# InvestX: Heard of it??...



## AlexInvestSavvy (Oct 13, 2020)

Does anyone know of this company (investx.com)? Seems interesting, but trying to get info on whether or not it's legit... They ask for S.I.N., etc... Have received mixed messages...


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Seems legit (https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/investx-capital). 

But I wouldn't recommend doing private equity investing. It's extremely risky.


----------



## AlexInvestSavvy (Oct 13, 2020)

Thank you kindly, appreciate it.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I would also avoid it. I don't know about this company specifically, but there are so many great ways to invest in public markets. The level of transparency and reliability in public markets (using stocks, mutual funds, ETFs) is superior to what you'll find in private equity.

I don't see any reason to invest with them.

And if for some reason you absolutely want to invest with them, I wouldn't even dream of doing it until you physically visit their office and talk with their people in person. Make sure they really exist.

But I wouldn't even bother with that. There's no reason to invest with them.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I looked up their CEO on LinkedIn, Marcus New. He was previously on the board of HIVE Blockchain, a crypto coin company. Personally (due to my familiarity with that industry) I think that's sketchy, and that reduces my opinion of him.

His only real degree is a Bachelors, a BA in Business. He does not have any other significant credentials. He mentions MIT but that's not a degree; he just attended an entrepreneurship program there. He has no postgraduate degree or really any other significant credential over the bare minimum undergraduate university.

The people involved in this company also have a history of trying to list companies, but they seem to only get them listed on Venture which has much looser requirements. Also a bit sketchy. I would not trust people who spend their lives trying to get flaky companies listed on Venture. I'll bet that they mainly make their money by trying to collect investor money for new ventures. In Canada, this kind of thing is very poorly regulated and enforced, and ripe for fraud.

At the very least there's going to be huge conflicts of interests and I seriously doubt they will look out for the best interest of the investor (you).

*Trust rating*: I would rate them 2 out of 10. Don't touch it. If you visit them for a meeting, wear a hidden camera. That footage might come in handy later.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Why deal with them when Berkshire, Fairfax and Brookfield, along with many many others are out there?

Brookfield and Berkshire have amazing "private equity" investments. BIP & BEP are two of my standout positions.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> Why deal with them when Berkshire, Fairfax and Brookfield, along with many many others are out there?
> 
> Brookfield and Berkshire have amazing "private equity" investments. BIP & BEP are two of my standout positions.


Another domestic private equity firm to consider is ONEX, which has a pretty impressive portfolio:






Portfolio of Investments | Onex


The Investor Relations website contains information about Onex's business for stockholders, potential investors, and financial analysts.




www.onex.com


----------



## AlexInvestSavvy (Oct 13, 2020)

This is much appreciated. A lot of good things have come out of this. They also have a $20,000 minimum investment for their products. Not suitable for a novice like me. Berkshire, Brookfield, Onex, indeed are better suggestions.


----------

